

Screen for ghetto servers and startup scripts - illumen
http://renesd.blogspot.com/2009/09/screen-for-ghetto-servers-and-startup.html

======
surki
I use screen for most of the work (terminals, emacs -nw, rtorrent, mail(emacs-
nw+wanderlust) etc), along with stumpwm and conkeror.

Here are some configs, may be someone will find it useful

<http://pastebin.com/f15ac6dfe>

<http://pastebin.com/m7658c531>

And a screenshot: <http://img136.yfrog.com/i/screenshotmz.png/>

~~~
illumen
Awesome... looks like some nice modifications there. thanks.

